# Who the heck shoots 27 people!



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

:vom::vom:::vom::jaw::vom::rip::rip::rip::tape::vom:


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

some guy who hated his mother apparently


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

People with serious mental issues


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

THIS is why America should allow the death penalty.. or maybe just throw em in a hole and let them rot slowly.. this world is just awful.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> THIS is why America should allow the death penalty.. or maybe just throw em in a hole and let them rot slowly.. this world is just awful.


The death penalty isn't very cost effective


----------



## The Lure Washer (Feb 5, 2012)

Say a prayer for the youngsters who will never get to experience anything life has to offer. 18 kids ages 5-10 dead. How do you explain that to little johnny why his little friend wont be in school on monday.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

The Lure Washer said:


> Say a prayer for the youngsters who will never get to experience anything life has to offer. 18 kids ages 5-10 dead. How do you explain that to little johnny why his little friend wont be in school on monday.


Chit i'm pissed!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya thats bull crap, and it was at an elementary school  
I wish that guy would've not killed himself so the parents of the kids he murdered would each have some baseball bats and each got a turn at that freak, or a cat of 9 tails whip that has 9 tails 2 it each having hooks & broken glass in it that the Romans used as the death sentence.

and of course all our president had to say about it is that it's 1 more reason to have gun control. thats bull crap, the first murder on earth *cain & abel) he beat him to death, and in reality, if every one had a gun thered be alot less crime or more crime stopped because believe it or not theres more good people on this earth than bad people.
and if guns r banned, they will go to other weapons. if we use the same dumb philosophy that they use on 'gun control' that guns kill people we should ban spoons because we use spoons to eat and we get fat from eating too much so lets ban spoons, or ban cars because they cause accidents, no people cause accidents, people kill people, people make people fat, not the tools they use!!!!!!!! if we ban guns it wont make a difference, crime will actually go up! just like me deer hunting, I dont always kill deer with guns, I use bows more than anything, I dont have to have a gun to kill something. thats just the way it is.

so once again, SPOONS MAKE ME FAT, SO LETS BAN SPOONS, ya I dont think it's the spoons (or the guns)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> The death penalty isn't very cost effective


but a .22 bullet or a sharp knife to the throat is.........


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Obviously someone who doesn't want to wait in line to get into Hell!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> but a .22 bullet or a sharp knife to the throat is.........


The trials and appeals leading up to that point are not


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> ya thats bull crap, and it was at an elementary school
> I wish that guy would've not killed himself so the parents of the kids he murdered would each have some baseball bats and each got a turn at that freak, or a cat of 9 tails whip that has 9 tails 2 it each having hooks & broken glass in it that the Romans used as the death sentence.
> 
> and of course all our president had to say about it is that it's 1 more reason to have gun control. thats bull crap, the first murder on earth *cain & abel) he beat him to death, and in reality, if every one had a gun thered be alot less crime or more crime stopped because believe it or not theres more good people on this earth than bad people.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> The death penalty isn't very cost effective


And neither is paying for them to spend life in prison.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep good ole guillotine will do the trick and cut down on costs
.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

very true, wish theyd do it like in the old west days, hang 'em high!


IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> The trials and appeals leading up to that point are not


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

A mentally r e t a r d e d person.


----------



## Poutine (Aug 2, 2012)

“If only one of the teachers had a gun…”

One did. She owned several, in fact. Her son used them to kill her, her colleagues, and 20 children.

…so you’ll pardon me if my respect for the “Responsible Gun Ownership” argument has taken a long walk off a short pier.

I know I know I know I know, you own an AK-47 or an AR-15 and the world didn’t end…because you’re responsible, right?

Is everyone you know responsible? Everyone with even fleeting access to your “Arsenal of Freedom”? Is everyone who might rob your home responsible?

…pssst…

You don’t need an assault weapon. You really really really don’t.

You’re going to defend yourself against a government that has nuclear weapons, stealth bombers, drones, SEALs and the United States fa-chrissakes Marine Corps with your piddly-ass AR-15? Good luck with that; send me a note from the front.

Grow up.

You don’t need it. You want it. End of file.

Your right to bear whatever fantastically lethal thing you set your cap to is infringing upon everyone else’s right not to die in another God damned bloodbath.

You don’t need it.

You want it.

There’s a difference.

And that’s the beginning of real reform, if you decide to accept it.

Make the very Christian decision that you will, in fact, be your brother’s and sister’s keeper.

You don’t need an AR-15 or an AK-47.

You just want it.

Other people want them, too. See: Newtown.

Exert a little self-control over your desires. Your ability to responsibly enjoy an AR-15 is NO LONGER argument enough to defend their wide, wild availability.

This is not rocket science. This is basic humanity, and enlightened self-interest.

The old saying goes, “An armed society is a polite society.”

Well, we’ve been an armed society – 300 million guns and counting – for a long while now.

I’m sure everyone will be very polite at the 20 funerals for those 20 kids.

Mission accomplished


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> The death penalty isn't very cost effective


50 cent bullet?....


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Poutine said:


> “If only one of the teachers had a gun…”
> 
> One did. She owned several, in fact. Her son used them to kill her, her colleagues, and 20 children.
> 
> ...


Psssst... Guns don't kill people. Just like vehicles don't get drunk and crash.

And would there be less dead if he didn't have an AR?


----------



## Poutine (Aug 2, 2012)

Bow Me said:


> Psssst... Guns don't kill people. Just like vehicles don't get drunk and crash.
> 
> And would there be less dead if he didn't have an AR?


False equivalency. You don't buy a car with the intent of causing death. 
And yes, he probably would not have been able to kill as many people with a handgun.


----------



## JeffT518 (Dec 16, 2012)

Crazy people.. Makes me sad. I would love to punch a killzone through that guys chest


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Poutine said:


> False equivalency. You don't buy a car with the intent of causing death.
> And yes, he probably would not have been able to kill as many people with a handgun.


That gun wasn't bought with intent to shoot people. 

There are other ways to take a life. Look up the Bath Township, Michigan school bombing. 

It's very easy to point a finger at an inanimate object.


----------



## Poutine (Aug 2, 2012)

Bow Me said:


> That gun wasn't bought with intent to shoot people.
> 
> There are other ways to take a life. Look up the Bath Township, Michigan school bombing.
> 
> It's very easy to point a finger at an inanimate object.


A gun is bought to shoot. You don't buy it to make coffee or build a house. It's not multipurpose. Of course there are other ways to take a life; I never said there weren't. My point still is that "gun control" does not equal "gun abolition". My point is that no civilian needs access to assault rifles and automatic weapons. I'm not talking about removing the 2nd amendment. I'm talking about amending it since there is no way the founding fathers who wrote the thing could have foreseen what was coming.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Poutine said:


> A gun is bought to shoot. You don't buy it to make coffee or build a house. It's not multipurpose. Of course there are other ways to take a life; I never said there weren't. My point still is that "gun control" does not equal "gun abolition". My point is that no civilian needs access to assault rifles and automatic weapons. I'm not talking about removing the 2nd amendment. I'm talking about amending it since there is no way the founding fathers who wrote the thing could have foreseen what was coming.


so if we ban and collect all guns and ammo right now this will never happen again right ? will you guarantee that? 

from what is reported the idiot didnt own the guns he killed with he stole them from someone that didn't lock and secure them properly. this is where the real issue is. it is being reported that the mother owned them. 

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

some one who wanted to be requinized for shooting 27 people ....


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

like banning knives will get rid of gangs,,,or cars will get rid of drunks,,or banning cameras will get rid of child pornographers..or.............how do you ban crazy?


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Poutine said:


> A gun is bought to shoot. You don't buy it to make coffee or build a house. It's not multipurpose. Of course there are other ways to take a life; I never said there weren't. My point still is that "gun control" does not equal "gun abolition". My point is that no civilian needs access to assault rifles and automatic weapons. I'm not talking about removing the 2nd amendment. I'm talking about amending it since there is no way the founding fathers who wrote the thing could have foreseen what was coming.


not everyone hunts with guns...just like not everyone hunts with bows...


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

We need to make the person trying to get an appeal Pay for the appeal if they lose...
Often the appeals are being done by others whom feel he needs a second chance so let them pay the cost if he loses...then they can reimburse the state and the victims


----------



## Poutine (Aug 2, 2012)

HOYTINIT said:


> not everyone hunts with guns...just like not everyone hunts with bows...


I know this- obviously, what a silly statement to make. At the same time, you're not using an AR-15 for trap shooting, or in a biathlon, 4-position small bore, or most other shooting sports. The lone exception I would make is military service rifle and police olympics. Neither of those are civilian sports. Again, I'm not saying all guns need to be banned. I myself own 2 Glock-19 handguns for competition. I'm saying no civilian needs to own assault rifles or other automatic weapons.


----------



## Poutine (Aug 2, 2012)

Target Tony said:


> so if we ban and collect all guns and ammo right now this will never happen again right ? will you guarantee that?
> 
> from what is reported the idiot didnt own the guns he killed with he stole them from someone that didn't lock and secure them properly. this is where the real issue is. it is being reported that the mother owned them.
> 
> Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm



Quote me where I said, "we should ban all guns and ammo". You can't, because I didn't. Of course you can't guarantee this would never happen again, but you can certainly make it much much harder for it do so.


----------



## twistedmetall (Aug 3, 2012)

When kane killed able he did not use a gun. With or with out guns there has always been senseless murders always will be. The one thing we can change is how treat each other how we raise our children more respect for decent people, protect our children, less mercy for the criminals that do these acts of carnage. Why do we wait so long to prosecute such criminals, Why should they have the right to claim insanity, Anyone who kills innocent people is insane in my book with or without drugs, There should be no seperation, Anyone that can not tell that killing innocent people is wrong they deserve to be executed, Just he same for someone who does know and still proceeds in killing the innocent.Is it fair to the victims and there families that we let these guys make a circus show out of the justice department? The media should be ashamed as well, comparing these whack jobs and there body count almost like a contest for the next whacko, Is it fair to the victims or there families for the courts to wait so long for an execution HELL NO! and I believe the families of the victim should be able to make that call before the defence biulds up some (my client is clinically insane) case! I say no more mercy!


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

dont know but like people say guns dont kill people, people kill people


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

My solution to the problem: Ban, confiscate and destroy ALL assault rifles in the US. You DONT NEED an assault rifle to protect yourself. Thats a bunch of bull s*** a 9mm handgun will be just fine. Its like saying you need a .300 win mag to shoot a gopher. No, a .22lr is plenty!
Then put in a law stating that you must take a course and get a license to buy/own firearms so that they dont get in the hands of psychopaths. And dont even say "Thats against the 2nd amendment" cause its not! The 2nd amendment says "The right to bear arms." you are still bearing arms, but doing it in a safe way.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

This is just another stupid gun argument thread. Who is to know if he would have used a hatchet, knife, claw hammer or a million other things that he would have killed less people. Maybe if he would have been quiet and not used a gun that made noise, he could have killed the whole school full of kids before someone heard him.

A loud gun may have actually saved a whole bunch of other kids!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hunter-4-life said:


> My solution to the problem: Ban, confiscate and destroy ALL assault rifles in the US. You DONT NEED an assault rifle to protect yourself. Thats a bunch of bull s*** a 9mm handgun will be just fine. Its like saying you need a .300 win mag to shoot a gopher. No, a .22lr is plenty!
> Then put in a law stating that you must take a course and get a license to buy/own firearms so that they dont get in the hands of psychopaths. And dont even say "Thats against the 2nd amendment" cause its not! The 2nd amendment says "The right to bear arms." you are still bearing arms, but doing it in a safe way.


Good thing you live in Canada and not the US.


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

rory/mo said:


> good thing you live in canada and not the us.


x2!


----------



## PseNova88 (Sep 13, 2012)

The 2nd amendment states that (A well regulated militia, composed of the body of the people, being the best security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed; but no one religiously scrupulous of bearing arms shall be compelled to render military service in person.) so put a armed guard at all schools it will cost. And we think it is mean and cruel to put the Death Penalty on someone but when he gets caught then the parents of the people he killed have to pay for him to sit around a watch TV in prison. It should be death penalty or hard labor that’s my opinion.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Who are you to infringe upon my rights as an American citizen?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

hunter-4-life said:


> My solution to the problem: Ban, confiscate and destroy ALL assault rifles in the US. You DONT NEED an assault rifle to protect yourself. Thats a bunch of bull s*** a 9mm handgun will be just fine. Its like saying you need a .300 win mag to shoot a gopher. No, a .22lr is plenty!
> Then put in a law stating that you must take a course and get a license to buy/own firearms so that they dont get in the hands of psychopaths. And dont even say "Thats against the 2nd amendment" cause its not! The 2nd amendment says "The right to bear arms." you are still bearing arms, but doing it in a safe way.


Teenager? You have to be... Plus, Canadians don't understand. They have very little liberty and are used to being nannied from cradle to grave. I lived in Hamilton for 6 months and the males were metro before metro was in...


----------

